# Asante Router & LaserJet 6MP



## CarlE (Mar 8, 2008)

I have an older iMac with OSX 10.4.11 networked with an Asante router connected with a serial port to an HP LaserJet 6MP. Got it set up and working years ago with help from a posting at the time. The tip I needed was setting the queue name to "lp" or something like that. 

So, my wife forgets the turn the printer on before she prints and the job goes nowhere. Instead of deleting the job, she deletes the printer instead. And I am back to square one.

I tried adding it back, specifying the router IP address (which I can ping) and the queue name as 'lp' 'ip' 'IP' and every other combo I could think of but it just says "Network Host 192.168.0.50 is busy blah blah blah".

The funny thing is when I do get info on the queue in print center, the queue name is not the value as typed, rather the default assigned name is present. Could this be the reason?


----------



## gsahli (Mar 9, 2008)

The printer queue name should be in the router manual - which you may be able to download if you don't have it.

It is important to distinguish between the queue name at the print server and the queue name on your computer. They have NO relationship to each other! The queue name you enter in Printer Setup/Print & Fax is the one at the print server. The queue name you find in Show info (is it Supplies & Options on Leopard?) is the queue name to use IF Your Mac Is The Print Server (and you're adding it to another computer's printer list). Does that help?


----------



## CarlE (Mar 9, 2008)

OK, that print queue information makes me feel a little better. The print queue name, per the online manual as Asante's web site says it should be lowercase 'lp' (first letters as in "laser" "printer"). Fine, except it doesn't work.

I am selecting protocol "Internet Printing Protocol". Am I selecting the correct protocol (the options have changed on 10.4)? The other options are "Line Printer Daemon" and "HP Direct Socket" which I know I do NOT have.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 9, 2008)

Internet Printing Protocol is the newest protocol and came out around 2000, so I'm guessing that isn't the right one for an Asante router. Try LPD.


----------



## CarlE (Mar 10, 2008)

LPD (Line Printer Daemon) and queue name 'lp' lowercase is the right combo for the FR3004LC. This is better than Asante support! They had me recycling the power on the unit and re-choosing Appletalk to try to get the printer to appear (supposing I can't type the correct ip address perhaps).

THANKS!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2008)

CarlE said:


> LPD (Line Printer Daemon) and queue name 'lp' lowercase is the right combo for the FR3004LC. This is better than Asante support! They had me recycling the power on the unit and re-choosing Appletalk to try to get the printer to appear (supposing I can't type the correct ip address perhaps).
> 
> THANKS!



Now this will blow you mind. Just go to the internal CUPS web site configuration by going to http://127.0.0.1:631/ and check out you printer connections.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 11, 2008)

I second Satcomer's suggestion.  I've had better luck setting up my printer on my iMac (ironically a LaserJet 6P shared out from a Slackware Linux box) using the CUPS management interface than I have with the Printer Utility.


----------



## CarlE (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool Beans. How do I make changes using CUPS. It is secured and my mac (administrator) account and password do not accept.


----------



## CarlE (Mar 15, 2008)

This is required under 10.4 evidently


----------



## gsahli (Mar 15, 2008)

Different versions of OS X, as well as different versions of CUPS, default to different permissions, so different users/passwords. There's a guide in the upper left of the CUPS home page:
http://www.cups.org/

(For 10.4, supposed to be short username and password)

Doh! --- see you answered it yourself!


----------

